# anfänger



## failbob (24. April 2010)

Hallo erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Um es vorweg zu nehmen dies ist mein erster Beitrag auf buffed.de ^^ 


Nunja ich bin derzeit WoW-Spieler. Ich bin mit meiner Gilde sehr erfolgreich unterwegs (LK down etc.) allerdings macht mir WoW nicht mehr wirklich Spaß.
Ob es nun daran liegt das die Community teilweise extrem und unfreundlich ist und sich unreif verhält bzw. anscheinend manche Leute den Sinn des Spieles mittlerweile
aus den Augen verloren haben (Spaß und nach das geeifere nach epischen Teilen). Auch das bis auf wenige Ausnahmen niedrige Niveau des Spieles stört mich. 

Versteht mich nicht falsch ich bin auch dagegen das man für eine Instanz den ganzen Tag lang braucht oder das der Endcontent nur für die Pro-Gamer verfügbar ist. 
Wenn ich jedoch durch Hero - Innis und Raidinnis beinahe mit geschlossenen Augen laufen kann und gefühlte 100 Mob´s pulle welche dann nur mehr mit Fläschenschaden "umgenuked" werden 
finde ich das wirklich nicht mehr anspruchsvoll. 

Nun habe ich HDRO in betracht gezogen. Ich hab schon ein paar Videos & Screenshots gesehen und bin von der Grafik und dem Gamedesign schier überwältigt. Die Grafik ist für ein MMORPG wirklich top.
Nun frage ich die Community ob sich der Anfang bei HDRO lohnt. 

Ich suche ein Game:
>mit  einer netten, freundlichen und hilfsbereiten Community
> mit spaßigen Quests die auch eine gewisse Herausforderung bieten
> mit einer Gewissen Spielatmosphäre und einer spannenden Storyline
>mit anspruchsvollen Instanzen
> natürlich mit einer gewissen Spieleranzahl auch im niedrigern LvL - Bereich 

Der letzte Punkt ist mir eigentlich am wichtigsten da ich bereits Warhammer - Online getestet habe und irgendwie dort extrem wenig Leute zu finden waren.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen !


----------



## Dominau (24. April 2010)

Ich hab mir lotro auch mal angeschaut. 



> >mit einer netten, freundlichen und hilfsbereiten Community



das wird denke ich auf jedenfall erfüllt. man siehe die ganzen Rp events von spielern gemacht. 



> > mit einer Gewissen Spielatmosphäre und einer spannenden Storyline


müsste auch passen in lotro. die story ist echt klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


leider können das nicht viele sagen, es gibt nämlich wenige die questtexte lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zum rest kann ich noch nicht zu viel sagen, spiel erster seit ein paar tagen die trial


----------



## Fusselbirne (24. April 2010)

failbob schrieb:


> Ich suche ein Game:
> >mit einer netten, freundlichen und hilfsbereiten Community
> Die wirst du in diesem Spiel definitiv finden.Sie ist einer der erwachsensten,die ich bisher gesehen habe.Und geholfen (ohne erst mal zehntausend flames und "lols" überlesen zu müssen) wird dir auch meistens.
> > mit spaßigen Quests die auch eine gewisse Herausforderung bieten
> ...


Ich hoffe,das war dir eine Hilfe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da ich leider wie gesagt erst vor kurzem meinen Wiedereinstieg begonnen hatte und ich damals nur bis lvl30 gespielt hatte,konnte ich dir nur so viel sagen,was ich noch wusste und was mein Eindruck derzeit ist,aber ich denke,er dürfte dir einen kleinen Einblick geben,was dich erwartet.

Ach ja,und wenn du dich dazu entscheiden solltest,hier mal ins Spiel einzusteigen,mein lvl11 Zwergen Wächter würde sich über Gesellschaft freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (24. April 2010)

Nunja ich habe auch gerade erst mit Hdro angefangen und es ist ein wenig unstruktoriert, also jetzt mal zu meinem Bsp: Mein Char ist gerade "erst" auf Level 10 und ich habe ca. 20 Qs durch die ich einfach nicht mehr durchblicke. Genauso ist das mit dem Inv zuviele Sachen wo man nicht weiß ob man es nun braucht oder nicht.

Aber die Story ist ganz nice und Atmosphäre ist auch da.


----------



## Fusselbirne (24. April 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Nunja ich habe auch gerade erst mit Hdro angefangen und es ist ein wenig unstruktoriert, also jetzt mal zu meinem Bsp: Mein Char ist gerade "erst" auf Level 10 und ich habe ca. 20 Qs durch die ich einfach nicht mehr durchblicke. Genauso ist das mit dem Inv zuviele Sachen wo man nicht weiß ob man es nun braucht oder nicht.
> 
> Aber die Story ist ganz nice und Atmosphäre ist auch da.


Ja,weil du höchstwahrscheinlich gerade von WoW kommst und es anders gewohnt bist,oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber in einem gewissen Punkt hat er Recht,dass man manchmal mit Quests überschwemmt wird,was mich vorallem vor über einem halben Jahr gestört hatte,aber es war für mich kein Grund aufzuhören oder zu sagen "boah,macht kein Spaß mehr".Sieh es mal so...dadurch hast du gleich mehr zu tun und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Aber ich bin bereits lvl 11,queste in Ered Luin (Gundamon) und habe gerade ca. 7-8 Qs und blicke ziemlich gut durch.Verstehe deshalb nicht,wie du auf dem lvl bereits 20Qs haben kannst.Man sollte halt auch sich ein wenig umschauen und sagen "hm,ich mach lieber erst mal diesen Ort mit seinen Qs fertig,bevor ich die vom nächsten annehme".
Wenn du natürlich von der gesamten Region alle Qs annimmst,ist kein Wunder,dass du den Überblick verlierst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (24. April 2010)

Fusselbirne schrieb:


> Ja,weil du höchstwahrscheinlich gerade von WoW kommst und es anders gewohnt bist,oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



20 Qs war eine Übertriebenheit, aber was mich nervt ist einfach, dass es mir zu untstruktoriert ist. Es ist für einen Anfänger erstmal sehr schwer was soll ich zuerst machen? Welche Qs soll ich annehmen? Welche sind wichtig ? Etc.


----------



## failbob (24. April 2010)

naja bei den quests gehts mir halt vor allem darum das man nicht wie bei WoW zich Töte 10 von X und hole 15 von Y. 
natürlich ist mir bewusst das es davon in hdro auch welche gibt. 

mir wäre vor allem wichtig das die quests eben mehr story hergeben und einem auch ein bisschen mehr herausforderung bieten etc.
ich will nicht wie bei WoW power lvln und einfach mit questhelper die gebiete durchquesten (mal ehrlich was anderes kann man eigentlich nicht machen. die alte welt ist grafisch stellenweise echt hässlich, bg´s gehen bis lvl 60 nur selten auf und auf dungeons wartet man vor allem als dd sehr lange).

Ich will einfach gechillt durch die atmosphärische landschaften questen und dabei von einer guten story begleitet werden. nebenbei wenn das questen langweilig wird würd ich mich halt gern an etwas gehobenem gruppenspiel erfeuen ^^ 

kein: omfg du bob nicht mal 5k gs.


----------



## Vetaro (24. April 2010)

Willkommen bei uns, Scheiterbob!

Wegen den "Fordernden Quests". Ich habe letztens mal eine Skala an Schwierigkeitsgraden gemacht. Das heisst, ich habe gemessen, wie gering der Fehler-Spielraum ist, wie weit man zurückgeschmissen wird wenn man scheitert und so. Nicht mitgezählt wird der Zeitaufwand.

In der Hinsicht bewerte ich HdRO so:


In HdRO alleine Level 65 erreichen: 2,5 / 10
Aktuell leichteste Instanz für Level 65 (Schwerthalle): 2 / 10
Aktuell schwerste Instanz für Level 65 (Endboss Barad Guldur) 8 / 10 

Du darfst das aber nicht so wie WoW sehen. Was den wirklichen Endgame-Content angeht, haben wir in der aktuellen Erweiterung nicht viel zu bieten.
 Falls du die Instanzen für Level 60 (aus der letzten Erweiterung) auch mitmachen möchtest, vielleicht etwas mehr, aber die Belohnungen da sind die Mühe einfach kaum wert. 

Ich habe WotLK zu einer Zeit gespielt, als Malygos der schwerste Boss war (den hab ich auch mal besiegt), und ganz ungefähr geschätzt würde ich sagen ist die Menge an Maximallevel-Dungeon-Content damit vergleichbar.



Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Genauso ist das mit dem Inv zuviele Sachen wo man nicht weiß ob man es nun braucht oder nicht.



Profitipp für Sachen, bei denen man nicht weiß, wofür man sie braucht: Wenn an einem Item keine Erklärung dransteht, ist es Müll. Manche Lila Sachen können Handwerker gebrauchen, das jedoch meist in sehr geringer Stückzahl und (wenn man nicht nahe dem Maxlevel ist) nicht für Preise, die sich lohnen. 

D.H. Ich (als nicht-Handwerkre) verkaufe einfach immer alles ausser den aktuell stärksten Athelas-Heiltränken.
 Zierwerk und so kann man natürlich auf die Bank bringen, wenn man das gerne behalten möchte.




Hier zuletzt noch was neues: Ich persönlich behaupte, dass die Sotry von HdRO vor allem dadurch hervorsticht, dass sie existiert, nicht durch ihre Qualität. 

Viele HdROler schauen immer so abwertend auf WoW, ohne dass sie es im aktuellen Zustand je gespielt haben. Der Levelbereich von WoTLK hat mehrere große Geschichten, die sich mühelos mit der epischen Handlung von HdRO messen können. Und die Epische Geschichte im Düsterwald ist vom Storywriting her teilweise so blöd, dass ich aufschreien möchte. Aber sie existiert. Es gibt Drama, mit Toten, Verrat, Rache und verzweifelten letzten Vorstößen.

Die Quests in WotLK sind deutlich unterhaltsamer und aussergewöhnlicher als die im Düsterwald, wo man echt sehr oft das Töte-x-Sammle-x-Spiel spielt - aber HdRO bemüht sich immer, einem einen sinnvollen Grund zu geben. Es gibt möglichst wenig "Ey, wir haben hunger, töte mal Eber".


----------



## Wowler12345 (24. April 2010)

Also du willst das perfekte MMO?

Ok, Hdro bietet was aber nicht soviel, also ich finde die Qs nach dem ersten Phasing haben wenig bis gar nichts mit der eigentliches Story etwas zu tun! Ich habe bis jetzt nur Qs mit finde das Buch so und so, töte 10 XY, bringe mir 8 Wolfsfleisch.

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## Fusselbirne (24. April 2010)

Deswegen habe ich die Kamera immer ganz nah an meinen Zwerg gerichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dadurch sieht die Welt gleich viel größer aus (der Zwerg nebenbei auch) und du kriegst viel mehr von den Kämpfen und der Landschaft mit.Da die Kämpfe in Hdro nicht so hektisch wie in WoW ablaufen (und du sie,solange deine Gegner nicht 3-4lvl unter dir sind,nicht sofort one hittest),solltest du das echt mal probieren,gibt einem ein komplett anderes Feeling,wie ich meine.

Und zu den Quests...naja,jedes MMO hat irgendwie dieses Element vom Töten und Sachen aufsammeln,hab bisher keins gesehen,in dem das nicht so war^^Allerdings ist das in Hdro nicht so überwiegend der Fall und wenn,dann ist das meistens etwas spannender gestaltet (beispielsweise wenn du Anführer töten musst...da trägt auch die Musik massig zum Spaß bei).

Es sind auch vermehrt Qs nach dem Motto "Eskortiere mich vor denen" oder "Flicke das,sonst passiert uns dies und jenes" vorhanden,die ganz gerne mal spannend gemacht wurden,zumindest die Band Quests.Die meisten Qs kannst du anfangs auch selber machen.Selten brauchst du Gruppen,daher wirst du bis lvl10 höchstwahrscheinlich keine Gruppen zu Stande bekommen,was ja aber auch nicht nötig ist,da du die Qs alleine schaffst.Und wenn du Gesellschaft suchst,kannst du ja dann Sippen suchen.

Ich würde vorschlagen,mach dir einen Trial Acc,mach die ersten lvl selber und mach dir ein eigenes Bild,da du hier größtenteils nur subjektive Meinungen zu hören bekommen wirst. (Ist ja klar) Und dann wirst du ja sehen,ob´s dein Ding ist,oder nicht.Selber testen ist immer die beste Methode.


----------



## Manfred64 (24. April 2010)

So wie du deine Vorstellungen schilderst, sollte HdRO voll auf deiner Linie liegen.
Nur wenn du PvP-Fan bist wirst du hier nicht glücklich werden.
Ich spiele nach dem Motto - Der Weg ist das Ziel - und das passt auch voll zum Spiel.

Natürlich gibt es auch Quests wie besorge 10 Wolfsfelle,..., aber derzeit ist mein 
Jäger auf Level 57 in Eregion unterwegs und ich bin dabei, alle Spuren der Gemeinschaft
des Ringes zu beseitigen und ihre Verfolger der weißen Hand in die Irre zu führen.
Da fühlt man sich toll in die Buchhandlung eingebunden und hin und wieder wirst
du auch direkt mit Legolas, Gimli oder Aragorn unterwegs sein.

Bzgl. Durchblick beim questen - die epische Buchhandlung ist immer gut zu erkennen und
alle anderen Quest sind nach Region, z.B. Breeland, Ered Luin,... geordnet.

Ich wünsche Dir ein schönes Spiel und vielleicht auf bald in Mittelerde

Darkhelm


----------



## Fusselbirne (24. April 2010)

Genau,das wollte ich noch sagen...Solltest du es in Erwägung ziehen wollen,PvP ausschließlich oder viel zu machen,wirst du hier absolut nicht glücklich,da das kaum vorhanden bzw. ausgebaut ist.Solltest du allerdings viel PvP machen wollen bzw. wenn du ein Fan davon bist,solltest du wieder zu WAR zurückgehen,da das das atm beste PvP,neben Daoc,bietet.
Sollte nur eine Anmerkung sein,da ich sowieso nicht das Gefühl habe,dass du darauf dich auslegen möchtest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Houdson (24. April 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> 20 Qs war eine Übertriebenheit, aber was mich nervt ist einfach, dass es mir zu untstruktoriert ist. Es ist für einen Anfänger erstmal sehr schwer was soll ich zuerst machen? Welche Qs soll ich annehmen? Welche sind wichtig ? Etc.



Mit der einstellung bleib mal lieber bei wow... es geht nicht darum von quest zu quest zu rauschen und in möglichst kurzer zeit möglichst viele ep einzuheimsen und in 2 wochen 65 zu erreichen.
Von unstrukturiert kann auch keine rede sein, man muss nur ab und an selbst den kopf einschalten, und es wird einem nicht alles vorgekaut.
Gerade im bezug auf wichtigkeit gibt es keine vordefinierte skillung die in den foren plattgetreten wird, sonder man muss ein paar details beachten. DIE Skillung wie in wow gibt es nicht.


----------



## Fusselbirne (24. April 2010)

Houdson schrieb:


> Mit der einstellung bleib mal lieber bei wow... es geht nicht darum von quest zu quest zu rauschen und in möglichst kurzer zeit möglichst viele ep einzuheimsen und in 2 wochen 65 zu erreichen.
> Von unstrukturiert kann auch keine rede sein, man muss nur ab und an selbst den kopf einschalten, und es wird einem nicht alles vorgekaut.
> Gerade im bezug auf wichtigkeit gibt es keine vordefinierte skillung die in den foren plattgetreten wird, sonder man muss ein paar details beachten. DIE Skillung wie in wow gibt es nicht.


Richtig.In Hdro sollte man die Einstellung von WoW o.Ä. gleich mal vergessen,sonst ist es klar,dass man unzufrieden wird.Ich find es außerdem echt toll,dass es diesen eingebauten,kleinen Helfer für die Quests gibt,die dir zwar zeigen,wo sich was oder wer befindet,das aber dann meistens nicht genau oder bei einigen Qs sogar gar nicht.Und wenn man dann da ist,muss man öfter mal noch mal die Augen aufmachen und suchen,was ich an Hdro sehr positiv aufnehme.Mal wieder zu denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Meneldur (24. April 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> 20 Qs war eine Übertriebenheit, aber was mich nervt ist einfach, dass es mir zu untstruktoriert ist. Es ist für einen Anfänger erstmal sehr schwer was soll ich zuerst machen? Welche Qs soll ich annehmen? Welche sind wichtig ? Etc.



Das kann ich nun nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. In den Startgebieten wird man nun durch die Überarbeitungen bequem von Questhub zu Questhub geführt.
Wenn man die nacheinander macht, dann kann man doch gar nicht durcheinader kommen und zu mal die Quests gut sortiert sind nach Regionen.
Die einzige Questreihe die man auf jedenfall machen sollte, ist die epische, alle anderen Quests sind nettes Beiwerk. 
Dank der neuen Exp-Kurve hat man eh zuviel Quests, da kann man auch viele auslassen. Wirklich was falsch machen geht nicht.^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (24. April 2010)

Houdson schrieb:


> Mit der einstellung bleib mal lieber bei wow... es geht nicht darum von quest zu quest zu rauschen und in möglichst kurzer zeit möglichst viele ep einzuheimsen und in 2 wochen 65 zu erreichen.
> Von unstrukturiert kann auch keine rede sein, man muss nur ab und an selbst den kopf einschalten, und es wird einem nicht alles vorgekaut.
> Gerade im bezug auf wichtigkeit gibt es keine vordefinierte skillung die in den foren plattgetreten wird, sonder man muss ein paar details beachten. DIE Skillung wie in wow gibt es nicht.



Ich glaube du kennst WoW genauso wie ich Hdro nämlich ziemlich schlecht! WoW ist einfach besser, von den Quests her, ich finde bei Hdro gibt es bisher keinen "großen" Gegner, der ziemlich geschichtslastig ist. Ich glaube eher Hdro hat wenig mit den Filmen zu tun, vllt mehr mit den Büchern.

Bei WoW gibt es auch nicht DIE Skillung. Es gibt viele verschiedene und machen genauso viel Dmg.

Ich finde die Qs in WoW einfach besser.

Ich befolge halbwegs deinen Rat, ja du hast recht ich bleibe bei WAR.



mfg
wowler12345


----------



## Styr74 (24. April 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Viele HdROler schauen immer so abwertend auf WoW, ohne dass sie es im aktuellen Zustand je gespielt haben. Der Levelbereich von WoTLK hat mehrere große Geschichten, die sich mühelos mit der epischen Handlung von HdRO messen können. Und die Epische Geschichte im Düsterwald ist vom Storywriting her teilweise so blöd, dass ich aufschreien möchte. Aber sie existiert. Es gibt Drama, mit Toten, Verrat, Rache und verzweifelten letzten Vorstößen.
> 
> Die Quests in WotLK sind deutlich unterhaltsamer und aussergewöhnlicher als die im Düsterwald, wo man echt sehr oft das Töte-x-Sammle-x-Spiel spielt - aber HdRO bemüht sich immer, einem einen sinnvollen Grund zu geben. Es gibt möglichst wenig "Ey, wir haben hunger, töte mal Eber".



Absolutes Sign an Vetaro.
Ich habe derzeit mal den Gang in die andere Richtung gemacht. Also eine kurze HDRO Pause und zocke derzeit WoW.
Ab Nordend wird WoW deutlich abwechslungsreicher im Questbereich als HDRO. Die Quests dort sind wirklich sehr vielfältig gemacht.
Spätestens ab Düsterwald wird bei Lotro das questen ziemlich monoton. Da wäre Töte 10 Wölfe. Quest erledigt, Folge Bringe mir 10 Pelze der gleichen Wölfe, Folge töte Oberwolf "Meyer". Das Schema zieht sich durch alle Questpunkte. Schade eigentlich.

Zu den Inis möchte ich sagen, das die HDRO Inis anspruchsvoller sind. Zumindest ist Crowd Controll noch gefragt, und die Gruppe muss von der Zusammenstellung passen. 
Auch die 60er Inis sind eigentlich noch gefragt, da das Rüssi Set was man sich dort erfarmen kann immer noch sehr gut ist.
Bleibt noch zu sagen, das HDRO leider sehr farmlastig ist. So muss man später in Lorien z.B. Ruffarmen um überhaupt weiterquesten zu können. Wer seinen Char perfektionieren möchte muss reichlich fürs Buch der Taten farmen, also mal locker 500 Orks umhauen um Tapferkeit um 1 steigern zu können. 
Unterm Strich ist HDRO aber immer noch ein Super MMO. Man sollte sich die Zeit nehmen sich darauf einzulassen, und später einfach schauen obs einem  Spass macht.


----------



## Meneldur (24. April 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du kennst WoW genauso wie ich Hdro nämlich ziemlich schlecht! WoW ist einfach besser, von den Quests her, ich finde bei Hdro gibt es bisher keinen "großen" Gegner, der ziemlich geschichtslastig ist. Ich glaube eher Hdro hat wenig mit den Filmen zu tun, vllt mehr mit den Büchern.



Lotro basiert NUR auf den Büchern, da Turbine nur diese und keine Lizenz für die Filme besitzt.
Was meinst du mit geschichtslastige "große" Gegner? 
Wenn du damit solche Gegner wie Arthas, Illidan und co meinst, dann kann man das so sehen,
wobei der Wächter und der Leutnant eigentlich keine unbekannten sind.
Aber vllt liegt das bei dir auch nur daran, dass du die WoW Lore bedeutend besser kennst als die von Lotro.


----------



## Vetaro (24. April 2010)

Ich deute die Aussage so: Die großen Gegner des Spiels haben keine im spiel findbare große Handlung.

Die typen, die in der epischen Handlung als die Ober-Supermotze aufgeblasen werden, stellen sich dann als Bosse für 6-Mann-Instanzen heraus, die man nach drei Versuchen besiegt hat.
Die Typen, an denen man Monatelang rumkaut, treten in der Handlung entweder gar nicht oder nur kurz auf - der Wächter im Wasser ist mit 2 Auftritten sicherlich schon weit oben auf der Liste.

Dass der Balrog von Angmar überhaupt _existiert_, findet man (als Charakter) erst einen Boss vor ihm, noch in der selben Instanz heraus. Und für den Leutnant von Dol Guldur interessiert sich auch erstmal eigentlich kein einziger NPC. Aber _die_ sind die Großen Gegner.


----------



## Houdson (24. April 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du kennst WoW genauso wie ich Hdro nämlich ziemlich schlecht! WoW ist einfach besser, von den Quests her, ich finde bei Hdro gibt es bisher keinen "großen" Gegner, der ziemlich geschichtslastig ist. Ich glaube eher Hdro hat wenig mit den Filmen zu tun, vllt mehr mit den Büchern.
> 
> Bei WoW gibt es auch nicht DIE Skillung. Es gibt viele verschiedene und machen genauso viel Dmg.



Ich denke über 3 Jahre wow genügen um mitreden zu können. - abgesehen davon hab ich auch weniger gegen das spiel an sich sondern etwas gegen die vorherrschende einstellung und umgangsformen der masse der spieler.

was DIE skillung angeht gibt es die sehr wohl, im normalfall max 3 pro klasse, je nach nützlichkeit der bäume... hat man die nicht muss man sich erklären oder wird geflamed bzw erst gar nicht mitgenommen.
mit ein punkt der mir in hdro einfach besser gefällt. die skillung ist komplexer und fließender - je nach waffe/gegenstand (ab Moria-einführung hat jeder 2 legendäre gegenstände die verschiedene fertigkeiten unterstützen) hat eigentlich jeder andere schwerpunkte in der skillung.


----------



## Garziil (25. April 2010)

Nunja eigentlich wollte ich hier gar nicht schreiben aber ich habe mich dennoch umentschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe einige WoW-Chars auf 80 und einen 47er Jäger, 34er Schurken und noch ein paar kleinere Chars in Lotro. 

Zu den Quests in WoW kann ich sagen, dass es Höhen und Tiefen gibt. Man hat sehr oft das Gefühl einfach nur eine art Killer ohne Hirn zu sein. Damit will ich sagen, dass mir viel mehr töte x so oft, töte y so oft Aufgaben einfallen als wirklich gute Storylines. Mir fällt z.B. gerade nur die Defias, Söhne Hodir und Onyxiaprequest ein. Ansonsten habe ich das Gefühl es gibt nichts was mir persönlich wirklich in WoW an Storys gefällt.

In Lotro ist es eine art Feeling wirklich ein teil der Story zu sein. Als wäre man wirklich bedeutsam. Natürlich gibt es auch einige töte x, töte y Aufgaben. Allerdings finde ich sind diese recht gut verteilt und nicht so zahlreich wie in WoW.
Bei WoW habe ich auch nach einer gewissen Zeit keinerlei Interesse mehr an der Story, da es einfach nurnoch um Powerquesten, Heroics abfarmen und Gespamme geht.
Zum Endcontent kann ich erst etwas in einigen Wochen/Monaten sagen, da ich erstmal die Welt erkunde, Aufgaben löse und ich mich auch einfach mal ein paar Stunden in Bree aufhalte und zu Plaudern.

Für mich persönlich sollten diese 2 Spiele eigentlich nicht so stark verglichen werden wie es einige machen.


----------



## mercynew (25. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,


also ich habe Hdro auch mal "angespielt". Über die Graphik muss man nicht reden, die ist toll.

auch der Umgang ist mir damals aufgefallen. Ich habe damals aufgehört, da ich es "langsam" empfand.

Ist schwer zu beschreiben, bin auch nicht wirklich weit gekommen, ich glaube LvL 14-15.

Ich empfand den Kampf, die Abwicklung der Quest und vieles als zäh.

Trotz dem hat das Spiel seinen Reiz und der Lockruf hat auch mich wieder eingeholt^^

Was mich aber damals störte, es gab kein Talent-System. Das ist etwas was ich persönlich 
wichtig finde. Bei Age of Conan muss man erst studiert haben,um wirklich die Talentbäume zu checken, bei WAR 
war es nur ein Weg nach ob,man konnte nicht wirklich auswählen und bei HDRO gab es gänzlich kein Talent-System.

Ist das immer noch so? Oder habe ich da einfach was falsch verstanden??

Stimmt es zudem, das ein ganz wichtiges Feature nur auf "Englisch" zu haben ist?


Lieben Dank für Eure Mühen



Mercy


----------



## Meneldur (25. April 2010)

mercynew schrieb:


> Was mich aber damals störte, es gab kein Talent-System. Das ist etwas was ich persönlich
> wichtig finde. Bei Age of Conan muss man erst studiert haben,um wirklich die Talentbäume zu checken, bei WAR
> war es nur ein Weg nach ob,man konnte nicht wirklich auswählen und bei HDRO gab es gänzlich kein Talent-System.
> 
> ...



Wenn du mit dem "wichtigen" Feature das Buch des Wissen (Lorebook) meinst, dann ist das korrekt.
Im moment ist dieses nur auf Englisch verfügbar. Das wurde ja von Turbine bereitgestellt.
Die Leute von Codemasters müssten ja erstmal alles übersetzen dort, aber das kann dauern aufgrund
dessen, dass sie immer Rücksprache mit Turbine halten müssen.
Aber ich würde das Tool nun nicht als ein wichtiges Feature bezeichnen, maximal nettes Beiwerk.
Es ist im großen und ganzen nur eine reine Auflistung, welche Waffen, Rezepte, NPC etc. es gibt.

Talentbäume ala WoW gibt es immernoch nicht. Man kann die Fertigkeiten seienr Klasse über die Traits verbessern.
Diese sind seit Moria in 3 Bäume untergliedert und variieren die Ausrichtung einer Klasse schon etwas.
Das Ausrüsten mehrerer Traits eines Baumes, schaltet Boni frei. Des Weiteren können die Skills durch die legendären
Gegenstände verbessert werden (ab ca. lvl 50/51).


----------



## Vetaro (25. April 2010)

Achtung, bitte streicht euch diesen Beitrag im Kalender an, er enthält keinerlei schlecht zu verstehenden Humor und ist äußerst Produktiv und Argumentativ und er möchte gerne mal mit euch ausgehen.



Garziil schrieb:


> Zu den Quests in WoW kann ich sagen, dass es Höhen und Tiefen gibt. Man hat sehr oft das Gefühl einfach nur eine art Killer ohne Hirn zu sein. Damit will ich sagen, dass mir viel mehr töte x so oft, töte y so oft Aufgaben einfallen als wirklich gute Storylines. Mir fällt z.B. gerade nur die Defias, Söhne Hodir und Onyxiaprequest ein. Ansonsten habe ich das Gefühl es gibt nichts was mir persönlich wirklich in WoW an Storys gefällt.



Das ist natürlich eine gegenteilige Behauptung zu dem, was ich gesagt habe. Daher muss ich mich mal kurz erklären. Ich rede hier nur vom Bereich Level 70-80 (und hoffe, dass das auf 1-60 übertragen wird).

WotLK hat mehrere große Geschichten. In dem Drachental erlebt man z.B. eine Geschichte, die ich durchaus als epische Handlung einstufen würde, vieleicht sogar Episch_ere_ Handlung.

Das folgende ist natürlich ein Spoiler, sollte jemand die Geschichte noch nicht kennen (Das hier sind keine Zitate, ich wollte nur die Abschnitte sinnvoll voneinander trennen).


> Dort kämpfen beide Fraktionen an einem riesigen Portal eine endlose Schlacht gegen die Geissel, um endlich durch das Tor wieder einzudrängen. Es ist ein in der offenen Welt stattfindender Kampf der so gescriptet ist, dass er niemals endet.
> 
> Man selber nimmt mehrmals an den Bemühungen Teil, irgendeinen Fortschritt zu erzeugen. Im Laufe der Aufgabenreihe (die meiner Erinnerung nach länger als 10 Quests ist) spricht man Alexstrasa, der Herrin eines Drachenschwarms, und setzt alle möglichen Dinge in Bewegung. Ich habe es kaum noch im Kopf, was genau alles dazu gehörte.
> 
> ...





> Das ist aber bei weitem nicht alles. An anderer Stelle hilft man (bei der Allianz), eine Vorstoß-Basis in Eiskrone, der Bastion des Lichkönigs, zu bauen. hierzu greift man eine Basis der Geissel an (wie man die aus Warcraft 3 kennt, mit allen möglichen Gebäuden und so zum reingehen). Nach und nach und mit viel Hilfe zerstört man sie. Während man selber immer wieder zwischen beiden Plätzen fliegen muss, verändert sich die ursprüngliche Basis der Allianz - von einem Lager für verletzte, in dem praktisch nichts geht zu einem Angriffslager. Dabei greift die Geissel die eigentliche Basis an, und man muss helfen sie zu verteidigen.
> 
> Dann beginnt man damit, den Ort zu sichern - er wird von der Pest gereinigt, die den Boden unbenutzbar macht (Übrigens eine Verteidigungs-Mission), und dann wird dort begonnen zu bauen. Schon bald erhebt sich dort, wo man zuletzt gekämpft hat, ein Verteidigungsturm (und soweit ich das weiss ist der Ort in neueren Patches zu einer richtigen Basis geworden?).





> Später trifft man auf einen Helden der Allianz (und wahrscheinlich entsprechend für Hordler), der von der Seuche infiziert wurde und im Sterben liegt. Man macht sich auf den weg, eine Heilung für ihn zu finden, oder ihm Ruhe zu bieten. Dafür konsultiert man eigentlich jede größere Macht die das Spiel bietet. Alexstraza und Remulos, den Hüter des Hains und Chef der Druiden, zuletzt konsultiert man die Lichtwesen A'dal und seine kollegen, die den Helden letztendlich erlösen können.




Und das waren nur die _großen_ Geschichten. Es gibt kleinere - wie zum Beispiel das eine mal, wo man mit 20 NPCs einen Frostwyrm besiegt (er wird überlistet und festgebunden und so, kein pures "ey lass mal draufstürmen"). Überall sind solche Erlebnisse versteckt.


Und das macht unter anderem die WoW-Quests meiner meinung nach aus spielerischer Perspektive besser: Man spielt sie.
HdRO erscheint dagegen ein wenig altbacken und preussisch. Man redet viel mit wichtigen personen und dann geht man irgendwo hin und macht da was. Aber die Handlung ist einerseits nicht so... relevant, andererseits nicht so packend.

 Denkt mal an die Mission im Düsterwald, bei der Spinnen ein Gruppenmitglied verletzen. Ich kenne niemanden, der sich darum schert, dass dieser Typ da abkratzt. Weil die da einfach an dem simplen Prinzip der Charakterisierung und Nähe gescheitert sind. Ihr kennt das von Horrorfilmen: Man hat einfach nicht besonders viel Angst, wenn man nicht mit den charakteren mitfiebert bzw. wenigstens Sympathien zu ihnen aufbaut. Und diesen Sterbenden da, obwohl sein Tod echt raufgespielt wird, findet man ebenso einfach nicht wichtig. Weil er einem nicht sympathisch gemacht wurde.

Leute sagen auch gerne "HdRO hat ne coole story, die Leute lesen nur einfach die Questtexte nicht." Ich sage: HdRO sollte ne coole Story haben, auch ohne dass man die Questtexte liest. _WoW schafft das_! Alles was ich beschrieben habe, war pur erlebte Handlung, nicht etwas, was einem irgendjemand erzählt hat.

Und ich hoffe, das hiermit etwas geklärt zu haben, und andererseits wenigstens _irgendwen_ zum Lesen gebracht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## dhorwyn (25. April 2010)

Für mich hatte WoW genauso große Momente wie es Lotro hat. Wer mal nach Wochen oder gar Monate Nefarian oder Cthun gelegt hat, wird verstehen wie toll der Tod eines "großen" Boss sein kann, vor allem wenn man das ganze mit 39 anderen Leuten erlebt. Für mich gings mit BC schon bissl bergab - bis auf BT fand ich da auch nix großes, das Leveln war hinterher gesehen auf der Scherbenwelt einfach mies, mit Ausnahme des doch ganz schönen Nagrand, hat mir da nix gefallen. 

In Wotlk war das Leveln top, absolut gute Quests, finde auch wie Vetaro sagt, dass sich dort einige episch(er)e Questlines finden, die man wirklich miterlebt, und riesigen Spaß machen. Von Endgame hab ich mir halt dann mehr erwartet, und naja nach 4-5 (weiss ja netmal mehr das releasejahr^^) Jahren war halt auch mal die Luft bei mir raus, zumal mir auch die Shadowpriest-Änderungen den Spaß verdorben haben, da ich den am allerliebsten gespielt hab, aber das war auch noch zu verkraften^^

Ich find beide Spiele (und nicht nur die beiden) haben ihre großen Momente, sei es durch Quest-Reihen, Besuche in "historischen" Städten/Gebieten, tolle Bossmechaniken, die Atmosphäre in (einigen) Instanzen und in der freien Welt, nette Spieler, doofe Spieler (klar mehr Masse, mehr Idioten). Aber grundsätzlich würd ich von keinem behaupten dass es so grundlegend besser oder schlechter ist.

Es kommt immer viel drauf an in welchem Umfeld man spielt, wie man es spielt und was man erwartet. Ich hab von WoW leider in Wotlk viel zu viel erwartet, und ich möchte auch gar nicht mehr zurückkehren (ich mag ja auch nicht 4 jahrelang jeden Tag Pizza essen.) will es aber keineswegs verdammen und kann verstehen wenn gerade neuere Spieler die nicht seit anfang an dabei sind das Spiel immer noch gerne mögen.

Letzendlich ists doch sowieso jedem seine Sache was er lieber spielt, oder einfach beides - hab ich auch fast n jahr so gemacht, dem einen gefällts so dem anderen so besser, das ist auch ganz gut so. Bei Hdro darf man halt auch nicht vergessen dass man noch relativ am Anfang der Geschichte steht und die richtige Bedrohung erst wächst, der Krieg näher rückt und die Reise noch lange nicht vorbei ist. Das Buch Die Gefährten strotzt auch nicht gerade mit knallharter Action und Aufregung, die kam auch erst mit den andern zwei Büchern, so empfinds ich jedenfalls.


----------

